# Viega propress and megapress



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got a call from a customer last week with a gas leak. So we went to look at it right away. His dryer had a leak so the gas company shut it off and inspected the rest of the house. Supposedly there was a very minor leak at a 1” coupling. We couldn’t find a leak, but the gas guy tagged it. HO had 14 days to get it fixed or they would be back to lock him out.

Our problem was there were no unions on that side of the house. So we called the supply house and they suggested using viega. So we stopped by to check it out. 

So we scheduled it for today. The counter guy said the rep would be in town and would meet us at the job site. Pretty nice system. Only thing I don’t like about it is the crimps look like hack work to me.

Well, my Master was so impressed that I think he’s going to buy the m12.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Got a call from a customer last week with a gas leak. So we went to look at it right away. His dryer had a leak so the gas company shut it off and inspected the rest of the house. Supposedly there was a very minor leak at a 1” coupling. We couldn’t find a leak, but the gas guy tagged it. HO had 14 days to get it fixed or they would be back to lock him out.
> 
> Our problem was there were no unions on that side of the house. So we called the supply house and they suggested using viega. So we stopped by to check it out.
> 
> ...



new technology is nice, but sometimes new is NOT better...there are no long term tests of the mega press on gas lines, and having a small rubber O ring sealing the gas doesnt sit well with me...
threaded pipe connections are proven for over 100 years to hold up fine....im sure the company did the minimum testing to get it approved or paid its way to market...with that said , how many new plumbing products have failed in the past with water and heat lines?? lots...and with liabilities nowa days, I would hate to be blamed for a gas explosion that takes out a house or building....
im sure the mega press is faster than traditional threading and thats the sales point along with no mess of threading...
maybe down the road ill be swayed , but not right now..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s true. For gas, 90% of the time we use black pipe. For tough ones we use lightning strike... and I have a hard time trusting that stuff, however I haven’t had a leak yet.

I doubt we’ll be using it for gas, just pex and copper. We use to use everloc by Rehau, but we were the only ones buying it from the supply house and it was hard to sell. We’d bid say $5k to repipe a house and the next guy would bid $3500.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Well, my Master was so impressed that I think he’s going to buy the m12.





I highly suggest you get a full sized crimp tool. I don't know if you have propress, but the megapress tools use even more power for a given size. I guess you could just buy extra batteries but I would rather under work a tool/battery than overwork it.



The rp200 that I carry can do up to 1-1/4" copper and 3/4" black iron. Pretty handy. I never do black iron though.


If you're going to get one get the best one you can that will do all you need.








.











.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We use Megapress (Ridgid of course) for repairs. Very handy in leak situations. Other than that it's too much fun threading to do a new job in megapress.


----------

